# Nach Update auf neueste ecockpit Version keine Simulation möglich



## Ka-Adler (8 August 2022)

Hallo, 
nachdem ich heute die neueste ecockpit Version heruntergeladen und installiert habe, sowie sämtliche FW Version etc. Aktualisiert habe, kann ich in meinem Programm keine Simulation mehr starten! ICH MUSS dazu sagen dass ich eine 30 Tage Testversion nutze! Hatte vor dem Update noch 16 Tage übrig und nun sind es wieder 30 Tage?! 
Ich gehe dabei immer so vor dass ich mein Programm lade, danach übersetze ich vorsichtshalber nochmal! Danach starte ich die simulation und dann brauch ich nur noch den Start Button drücken in ecockpit! Da geht die Sps aber in stop und sie ist rot(also in der simulation) 
Habe eine projektaktualisierung durchgeführt sowie den Compiler danach umgestellt! 
Daraufhin habe ich spaßeshalber mal ein neues Projekt geschrieben mit Lampe und Taster und das ganze kurz versucht zu simulieren, aber genau der gleiche Fehler! 
Hat jemand die gleichen Probleme schon gehabt?


----------



## ccore (9 August 2022)

Wird dir den keine Meldung angezeigt? Wenn du die Simulation startest, und sie gleich wieder stoppt, hört sich das nache einem Fehler an. Der wird auch eigentlich in den Meldungen angezeigt oder an den "Statusbalken" neben deiner Application. Kannst du mal einen Screenshot machen?


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (9 August 2022)

Hallo Ka-Adler,
bei der Installation von e!COCKPIT kann man sich die Neuigkeiten anzeigen lassen.
Dort ist direkt nach der Startseite die eingeschränkte Nutzung der Simulation beschrieben.
Wir bedauern das Verhalten, aber eine Anpassung hätte einen zu langen Zeitraum in Anspruch genommen.
Das PDF ist hier zu finden C:\ProgramData\WAGO Software\e!COCKPIT\Documentation\News


----------



## LumberJack (19 August 2022)

Hallo .:WAGO::018636:.

ich habe das gleiche Problem wie Ka-Adler: nach einem Update auf die neueste e!COCKPIT-Version 1.11 kann ich mein Projekt nicht mehr auf dem PC simulieren. In meiner Applikation verwende ich nur zyklische Tasks. Woher weiß ich, welche Bibliotheken asynchrone Tasks verwenden und damit die Simulation verhindern?

Ich habe auch einmal die Beispielprojekte über die Update-Funktion von e!COCKPIT heruntergeladen. Von vier zufällig ausgewählten Projekten lief leider kein einziges in der Simulation. Wann ist damit zu rechnen, dass die Simulation in e!COCKPIT wieder wie gewohnt funktioniert?


----------



## Hirschi (18 September 2022)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, ob mein Fehler hier zu passt:
Ebenfalls Update auf 1.11 und anschließend FW Update auf 22. Controller ist ein PFC200 G2 mit BACNet. Auf dem Controller läuft alle problemlos. Beim Starten der Sim wird aber gemeldet, 
This Version of WagoSysBACnet.library requires a FW with Stack Rev. >= 22
This library possibly work incorrect.
Dann kann ich die Sim nicht starten.
Die installierte Lib ist 1.0.8.4. Was neueres finde ich nicht. Ist das auch so eine Lib die asynchrone Taks verwendet?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## strgalt (24 September 2022)

Das ist derzeit leider alles normal bei WAGO :-(
Leider funktioniert schon seit geraumer Zeit kaum noch etwas, gerade was die Bibliotheken und die Firmware anbelangt...
Die Bibliotheken sind einfach nicht auf Version 22 angepasst...


----------

